# Veilside Evolution RII Autosalon/Demo Car



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

I have enormous pleasure in telling you all that this amazing car is coming to our shores. 

The Evolution RII was built by Veilside to showcase their car building skills. They designed and built this car to challenge the Ferrari buyer in Japan. Veislde purchased the donor vehicle brand new from NISSAN and immediately set about converting it into one of japans most exciting show cars of the generation. 

It is primarily a road going car that it is capable of producing 750 bhp and more whilst encasing the driver in the lap of luxury. The interior is hand finished leatherette cloth, tailored carpets and hand stitched trims, truly the whole car has been given the bespoke finishes that Veilside are now famous for. 

The engine is a typical Veilside monster build, twin top mount turbos, Billet 2.7 stroker kit, reworked fueling/head, hi-lift cams, Secondary fuling option on the inlet plenum and so much more.

It was also the very first car to sport Veilside's now famous wide arch kit. Featuring their own special front bumper and Veilside rear spoiler, this car looks impressive. When you look at the rimmage you'll understand what the fuss is all about.

The pictures aren't the best at the moment though the car will be appearing in all the Japanese performance cars before it leaves Japan and i will post up nicer pictures as and when they arrive.

Anyone wishing to purchase this true piece of motoring history please contact me. This car is like new and has been in Veilside's storage for many years.

Enjoy!


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

thats friggin gorgeous


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

p/x mine for it dave?lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope, sorry Dave I prefer mine though it doesn't detract that its a stunning car ... apart from the cream on the interior :chuckle:
The engine would look better in mine though :chuckle:
Have you set a price yet as I need spares !!!

Gary could still be interested unless he's contacted you already ?

However ... as you know I have a wheel issue currently on mine so maybe you can answer / find out for me how they've set up the wheels on this one? Especially the rears as currently I'm quite limited to my options. What I'm interested in is what sizes they have used for the actual wheels & what have they done for the setup on the rears? Have they used spacers or just gone bleedin wide like mine!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

The price is £19995, if she doesnt sell i'll break her for spares (joke) LOL!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Right dibbs on engine & wheels then 

(What do you mean joke !?!!)


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Engine and "tubbies" x 2


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

You dare break this classic !!!!!!!!!!!Mr W and I will cry ..

Gazza


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

veilside combat said:


> You dare break this classic !!!!!!!!!!!Mr W and I will cry ..
> 
> Gazza



I knew this would bring him out of hibernation :chuckle:


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

I have ordered 4 sumo wrestlers the guard the car and will only respond to my neuro programing commands ...They will carry the car to my workshop where I shall put it to bed with my E3 and close the doors to the big bad world .....

Cheers Gazza


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

& I now where you live :chuckle:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

only thing that would put me against such a nice r32 is if I hit it, replacement panels would be a nightmare


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ChristianR said:


> only thing that would put me against such a nice r32 is if I hit it, replacement panels would be a nightmare


Replacment panels are available through Japsalon


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you could always convert it back to normal looking car

































Only joking to wind up Gary


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> you could always convert it back to normal looking car
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

I can feel some pink rocker covers coming on Haha (Rob) 

cheers Gaz


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

please no.... not pink

I really like that R32..... shame I already have 2 GTR's and no more parking + might have an issue with the wife


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lovely car.

Good luck with the sale.

Cheers,


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

davew said:


> Replacment panels are available through Japsalon


You beat me to it Dave :chuckle:

As for you Robbie, Mr J ... talk like that also gets you barred from certain meets & Christmas parties ... make it a normal car indeed ... GRRRRRR


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

I recall watching old Veilside R32 videos of a skyline doing a 9.2 at around the turn of the century..

YouTube - Veilside R32 GTR 1400hp+ record holder

9.2, I mean that's damn fast by today's standards.
In fact this was the video that got me into GTR's.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Jamerio said:


> I recall watching old Veilside R32 videos of a skyline doing a 9.2 at around the turn of the century..
> 
> YouTube - Veilside R32 GTR 1400hp+ record holder
> 
> ...


frightenly fast


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ive always loved veilsides wide arch kits.:clap:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

to save me pm'ing everyone the car has covered 22000 miles from new and it lands early december. A 50% deposit is required to secure the car and the balance is payable on collection. The car will be inspected and prepared in the UK


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

updated pictures and spec

SPEC:
1990/2 Nissan Skyline GTR, Repainted Green Metallic - Veilside GT-R32 Evolution R-Ⅱ

KMS:
35725

TYRES:
F: Good, Advan Sport
R: Good, Advan Sport (315s!)

SALES POINTS:
Forged Pistons (87mm)
"H" Pattern Conrods
Brian Crower 2.7 Stroker Crank
Aftermarket Cams (RB26 66-9.5 Visible on Intake Cam)
SARD 720cc Injectors
Aftermarket Rotors
Aftermarket Brake Pads
Aftermarket Front Pipes
Aftermarket Manifolds
Aftermarket Outlets
IHI Rx5 Twin Turbos (350ps Rated Each)
Veilside Dash Clocks inc 340km Speedo and 12000 RPM Redline Clocks
Veilside Aero Fenders, Bumpers, Spoiler and Mirrors
Veilside Fuel Rail
Veilside Exhaust System
Veilside Full Custom Leather and Suede Interior, Green Carpets
Veilside Kick Plates
Veilside Evolution R Engine Covers
Custom Intake Plenum (Modified for 12 Injectors)
Work Meister S1 18" Alloys (Front 10J, Rear 12J)
Apexi Metal Catalyser
ARC Front and Rear Stabilizers
Aftermarket Front Strut Brace
Oil Filter Relocation Kit
Oil Cooler
Bilstin Suspension
Massive Intercooler
Dual Bosche Pumps
Adzest CD Player
OS Multi Plate Clutch
FconV Pro Gold (More modern than the original build from Veilside)
Blitz Screen Mounted Boost Controller
HKS EVC
Dual Trust Wastegates
Dual Trust Racing Blow Offs
Apexi Dual Filters
Custom Piping throughout
Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator
Earls Fuel Line Connectors
Koyo Rad Metal Radiator
Earls Brake Servo Lines


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

That. Is one nice motor.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

a few more as requested


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

If only I lived over there!
Congrats in advance to whoever buys this stunning car!

Justin


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

im more into more stripped out jdm racer type cars personally. ............... but i f^ck!ng LOVE this car.:clap: 315 tyres too... wow!
id love to see this car when it comes over.

kev:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bigkev said:


> im more into more stripped out jdm racer type cars personally. ............... but i f^ck!ng LOVE this car.:clap: 315 tyres too... wow!
> id love to see this car when it comes over.
> 
> kev:thumbsup:


thats if it makes these shores


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

YouTube - Veilside GT R32 Evolution R Ⅱ


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

bigkev said:


> 315 tyres too ... wow!


Your not saying that when it comes to replacement time 
I KNOW !!!


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Now that is one fat ass! stunning


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome! Great find Dave :thumbsup:

Oz


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that is stunning

man i want that. now fancy my car and a few grand? haha

car is simply beautiful. interior reminds me of a db7 or something like that with the colours. that intake system is crazy, never seen anything like it before!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey davew why don`t you get your hands on the original Veilside widebody R32 GTR demo car (the yellow one) that is rotting in front of the Veilside showroom outside Tokyo. Also they have the demo Combat Supra there . . . . allready a small tree has grown through the bumper intercooler section . . lol

Was really shocking to see those gret cars die literaly at Veilside HQs. They also have plenty of parts and complete rotten exemples standing at the backyard, the stuff you might be interested in dave.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pics of the backyard please lux


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Hey davew why don`t you get your hands on the original Veilside widebody R32 GTR demo car (the yellow one) that is rotting in front of the Veilside showroom outside Tokyo. Also they have the demo Combat Supra there . . . . allready a small tree has grown through the bumper intercooler section . . lol
> 
> Was really shocking to see those gret cars die literaly at Veilside HQs. They also have plenty of parts and complete rotten exemples standing at the backyard, the stuff you might be interested in dave.


I wonder if John will let me go near veilside when we go out there next month p.s. thats the EIII this one is the EII which was made before the yellow one (EIII).


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

just emailed them


こんにちは親切な 私の悪い日本語を許しなさい。 私はイギリスからあり、ちょうど購入をGTRあなたの元の1992 Autosalon EII R32有する。 私はまだ表示をGTR EIII R32黄色いもの有すること知らせられた。 私がgtr熱狂者であるので私にあなたの良い車を販売することを考慮するか。 私は12月の東京を訪問して、あなたの店を訪問するために非常に楽しむ。

Kindest Regards

DaveW


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That`s cool, when you are there just ask if the Veilside Fortune RX7 in their showroom is still for sale . . . it looks nasty inside thought
Ah OK then verIII, it looks like standing there since 1945 thought . . .lol


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

still flippin trying to post up the video and not the link lol


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Hey davew why don`t you get your hands on the original Veilside widebody R32 GTR demo car (the yellow one) that is rotting in front of the Veilside showroom outside Tokyo. Also they have the demo Combat Supra there . . . . allready a small tree has grown through the bumper intercooler section . . lol
> 
> Was really shocking to see those gret cars die literaly at Veilside HQs. They also have plenty of parts and complete rotten exemples standing at the backyard, the stuff you might be interested in dave.


Got an answer regarding the Yellow EIII,"its a customers car"?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Now sold


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

I've had loads of enquiries as to who bought this car. The new owner will choose to reveal himself if he wishes too, please dont ask me LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Today, I was lucky enough to get this car out on the road OMG!!!!!!!!! I have to admit that this car's performance scared the daylights out of me though its road manners are impecable and she drives absolutley fabulous.

The new (very lucky) owner nearly got a call from me cancelling their sale LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------

